# Zoom Backgrounds



## Rick Steinwand

Since all but a dozen of us where I work are working from home, we have a weekly Zoom meeting. For the last 3 or so weeks, I've had a custom Zoom background image that always gets comments. First week it was the Simpsons couch, the next week it was the living room from the movie UP. Since the big cheese has asked about my M3 several times, next time I'm going to use my car interior so it looks like I'm sitting in my car, instead of sweating away on a work project in my house.


----------



## FRC

I'm about to have a hearing in front of a judge on ZOOM in about an hour. I wonder how the Simpson's couch would go over with the Judge?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

FRC said:


> I'm about to have a hearing in front of a judge on ZOOM in about an hour. I wonder how the Simpson's couch would go over with the Judge?


For a judge, I recommend the Parks & Recreation, BatCave or John Wick.


----------



## Klaus-rf

FRC said:


> I'm about to have a hearing in front of a judge on ZOOM in about an hour. I wonder how the Simpson's couch would go over with the Judge?


"I didn't do it.
Nobody saw me do it.
You can't prove a thing."


----------



## Rick Steinwand

FRC said:


> I'm about to have a hearing in front of a judge on ZOOM in about an hour. I wonder how the Simpson's couch would go over with the Judge?


If your meeting is regarding a divorce, and you want don't want to show off assets, I recommend this one.


----------



## FRC

Klaus-rf said:


> "I didn't do it.
> Nobody saw me do it.
> You can't prove a thing."


Thanks for the stellar legal advice, but thankfully I am NOT the accused.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

FRC said:


> Thanks for the stellar legal advice, but thankfully I am NOT the accused.


Since you're one of the "good guys", if your judge wants a background, I recommend these.


----------



## Klaus-rf

FRC said:


> Thanks for the stellar legal advice, but thankfully I am NOT the accused.


 I wish I could take credit, but that is a direct quote from Bart Simpson.


----------



## GDN

Those are all good, but if you want to be a little more obsure about it, this gets a few questions too.


----------



## GDN

And this one will out me just a little, but very popular where I work.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> Those are all good, but if you want to be a little more obsure about it, this gets a few questions too.
> 
> View attachment 34330


Nice!!


----------



## Rick Steinwand

GDN said:


> And this one will out me just a little, but very popular where I work.
> 
> View attachment 34331


I hope the middle seats stay empty.

I don't recognize the logo. Is it SouthWest?


----------



## FRC

Rick Steinwand said:


> I hope the middle seats stay empty.
> 
> I don't recognize the logo. Is it SouthWest?


I think you got it!


----------



## GDN

It is indeed SWA and we've published something called the Southwest Promise. Google it for updates. For now it says middle seats open through 9/30. I'm no company spokesman and opinions are my own, however I'm proud so far how things have been handled.


----------



## JWardell

More often than not this is my Zoom background


----------



## AutopilotFan

The BBC has lots of choices for you: https://www.bbc.co.uk/archive/empty_sets_collection/zfvy382


----------



## Rick Steinwand

JWardell said:


> More often than not this is my Zoom background


I used my Tesla background today and plan to use this next week.


----------

